# Belt Tensioner Issue



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Any part that the manufacturer installed is important.

Where's the vid?

Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

KCruzeLTZ said:


> I cant post the vid not enoough posts I guess.



Try again......I had to authorize your posts......done.

Rob


----------



## KCruzeLTZ (Dec 19, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnuHp4j5BkY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Although it is not supposed to drag on the pulley (should pop back up) its purpose is to keep the spring seated during belt replacement.....it limits the spring travel.

If yours is dragging on the pulley, I guess you could cut it off knowing that the tensioner assembly will require replacement at belt time.

Also, if it is dropping on the pulley, check with your dealer......there is a possibility this might be powertrain (5yr/100k).

Rob


----------



## KCruzeLTZ (Dec 19, 2017)

Its not dragging on anything its just sitting in the same spot rattling while the car is running. So from what I understand, your saying its used during the installation after that its not really necessary? I could post a video showing you what its doing while the car is running if you want.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I could visualize it rattling as the tensioner wiggles a bit.......but that little bit of tin likely is not audible when/if it is rattling.

Put some electrical tape on the 'tail' as a damper....I'll bet your sound is elsewhere.......water pump or A/C idler bearing would be my guess.

Rob


----------



## KCruzeLTZ (Dec 19, 2017)

This with the car running https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rq86LFjiFg also thankyou for your help I appreciate it I will try what you said and let you know.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

One of the belt driven components is the cause.....that includes the idler wheel bearing.

Either have a dealer mechanic hear it firsthand or purchase a mechanics stethoscope (Harbor Freight....less than $10.00) and place the probe (careful here, moving parts) on each component.......the trouble maker will come through loud and clear.

Keep in touch,
Rob


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


----------



## KCruzeLTZ (Dec 19, 2017)

Hey I’m sorry it to so long to update my outcome. I decided to just cut it off. Now the rattle noise is gone so problem was solved. Guess I’ll buy a belt tensioner for future replacement whenever I have to.


----------



## mail.djain (Jan 14, 2020)

Hy 


KCruzeLTZ said:


> Hey I’m sorry it to so long to update my outcome. I decided to just cut it off. Now the rattle noise is gone so problem was solved. Guess I’ll buy a belt tensioner for future replacement whenever I have to.


 Hey Buddy, I just noticed the same issue in my 2013 Cruze LT. I just pulled that tin piece off. Wondering if you ever found any issue with that part missing ?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mail.djain said:


> Hy
> 
> Hey Buddy, I just noticed the same issue in my 2013 Cruze LT. I just pulled that tin piece off. Wondering if you ever found any issue with that part missing ?





mail.djain said:


> Hy
> 
> Hey Buddy, I just noticed the same issue in my 2013 Cruze LT. I just pulled that tin piece off. Wondering if you ever found any issue with that part missing ?


As long as the belt does not break or you do not remove the tensioner, the spring should stay in. I would try and wrap something around it to silence it and leave it in myself.


----------



## mail.djain (Jan 14, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> As long as the belt does not break or you do not remove the tensioner, the spring should stay in. I would try and wrap something around it to silence it and leave it in myself.


 Sorry for my ignorance, but the part that was making noise is the small metal strip inside the spring. It got disconnected from the bottom and got lose. I pulled it off completely. What that strip is for ? Would it be an issue ?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

That thin strip keeps the spring in place when there is not enough compression on it to hold it there. Kind of like the rear springs. If you dropped the axle, the springs basically fall off. So if the belt were removed or it broke, the spring will be there when you need it.


----------



## mail.djain (Jan 14, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> That thin strip keeps the spring in place when there is not enough compression on it to hold it there. Kind of like the rear springs. If you dropped the axle, the springs basically fall off. So if the belt were removed or it broke, the spring will be there when you need it.


So for now it should be fine with out that strip, right ? Unless belt breaks. But it doesn't have any operational use for the car ?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mail.djain said:


> So for now it should be fine with out that strip, right ? Unless belt breaks. But it doesn't have any operational use for the car ?


Correct


----------

